# Water in Whisky?



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

I was out in Hidden Valley today, the very expensive piece of California real estate, scene of many car ads and films.
I saw this big old horse come galloping down the road eastbound with a trio motorcyclists converging westbound.
So I walked out and gave a commanding WO-AAA. Horse stops just long enough for me to grab his lead, step to the side and pop him off balance enough to gain alpha status.
Bikes go by, people come runnning up, 'trainer' still screaming 'Ho!Ho! Ho!' The owner is right behind her and I sort of gathered I had a expensive stud on my hands.
I asked 'what happened before this happened?' Mexican groom told me the 'Trainer' was disciplining the stud and yelling NO! before it bolted. 
I told the owner a horse can't hardly seperate 'HO!' from 'NO!' especially when one equalls getting thumped on.
Trainer gives me a dirty look. Owner thanks me. I ask for a job. He looks uneasy, says he has a contract with the trainer, but takes my information.

So I received a thankyou note today with a $200 gift card for BevMo.
I go down and grab the one bottle of Bas de Armanac from the locked case, some champagne and a cask strength Laphroaig.I figure with our tax increases It's good timing.
So, I'm looking at my first bottle ( but not taste) of this fine whisky. But they tell you to put a few drops in the liquor to 'wake it up.' 
O.K. I've always had mine neat. What are a 'few drops' to a tumbler with two fingers, and should it be anything special, as in beyond my kitchen tap?
I want to do this one right.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Most high proof whiskeys are better when they are cut slightly with a little water, but this Scotch is 80 proof so I'm not sure of the reasoning. I generally drink my Bourbon and Scotch neat; however, if it is something like 100 proof Knob Creek, a single barrel Bourbon, I will add a small ice cube to a shot, or two, and let the melting ice cut the drink. And if too much of the ice melts it's a good excuse to add some more Bourbon, or Scotch, whatever the case may be. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Kav said:


> I was out in Hidden Valley today, the very expensive piece of California real estate, scene of many car ads and films.
> I saw this big old horse come galloping down the road eastbound with a trio motorcyclists converging westbound.
> So I walked out and gave a commanding WO-AAA. Horse stops just long enough for me to grab his lead, step to the side and pop him off balance enough to gain alpha status.
> Bikes go by, people come runnning up, 'trainer' still screaming 'Ho!Ho! Ho!' The owner is right behind her and I sort of gathered I had a expensive stud on my hands.
> ...


I would follow up on this if I were you -- it sounds like a good lead to me. There is no "contract" that can't be broken, particularly when demonstrable skill has trumped bullshit. I suggest a nice thank you/follow-up letter to start...

If you are working with any recruiters you may want to give them a call. Things seem to have loosened up in the last week or so (at least for my racket).


----------



## radix023 (May 3, 2007)

*Traditional Scotch drinking*

It was a busy night in the Speyside pub. Many of the workers in the local distilleries had stopped by for a dram before going home and a big dispute had started up between apprentices of two distilleries.

"A true Scotsman drinks his whisky neat!"

"A bit of branch water is required to fully taste it, you fool!"

Finally the barkeep had had enough. "SILENCE!", he bellowed. "We'll ask Seamus. He's been a master distiller for longer than most of you have been alive, he'll know."

With most of the pub watching, he walked over to one of the booths to the side of the bar to ask old Seamus. Seamus was pushing ninety and had become a bit hard of hearing.
"Sir! Excuse me, sir. We need your assistance to settle an argument."

"Well, all right, out with it then, what do you want to know?" Seamus replied, straightening up a bit at the unexpected attention.

Pointing out one of the lead disputants, the barkeep said, "You, lad, make your argument straight and to the point."
"And I want no interrupting! Let him speak his piece!"

The apprentice stepped up to the booth and confidently declared, "Scotch whisky is one of the finest things in the world. It requires care in all things and time in order to become great. To add common water to it dilutes it and sullies the full experience." The young man smiled, sure that Seamus would declare him correct.

Seamus shook his head, "No, that's not the true tradition." Embarrassed, the apprentice stood back among his mates.

"Now you speak your piece." The barkeep pointed out a fellow from the opposite side of the dispute.

"Well, sir, you have to add water. The alcohol numbs your sense of taste, so anything over about eighty proof you're just wasting the Scotch. You may as well drink the cheap stuff."

Once again Seamus shook his head, "No, that's not the true tradition either."

Exasperated that his gambit for peace was foiled, the barkeep threw up his hands and walked back behind the bar. The two briefly quieted groups returned to argument: "We don't make cheap stuff! It's that crap you make that you have to add water to because it's so harsh!"

"You just say that because you're a drunk not an artisan! The stronger the better, aye!"

As Seamus settled back in his seat, he grinned as he watched the argument get more heated, "Now *that's* the tradition!"

(Can't take credit for this one. It was told to me by an editor at the Malt Advocate.)


----------



## epicuresquire (Feb 18, 2009)

Ha! Nice job radix!


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Cruiser said:


> Most high proof whiskeys are better when they are cut slightly with a little water, but this Scotch is 80 proof so I'm not sure of the reasoning. I generally drink my Bourbon and Scotch neat; however, if it is something like 100 proof Knob Creek, a single barrel Bourbon, I will add a small ice cube to a shot, or two, and let the melting ice cut the drink. And if too much of the ice melts it's a good excuse to add some more Bourbon, or Scotch, whatever the case may be. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Cruiser


Agreed. I have found that the cask strength Laphroaig opens up nicely with a little ice. Just make sure yoru ice is fresh--hasn't been sitting in the freezer long enough to taste like last year's venison.


----------



## laphroaigman (Apr 9, 2009)

I find that adding ice to your malt whisky will make it harder to appreciate all the nuances of the drink, as the chilling effect of the ice will take some of the "edge" of the taste. On the other hand, if I understand correctly you're supposed to add a few drops of water as it will release more tastes and aromas.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I've experienced the difference with Redbreast. A couple drops of water really does help. And _hot damn_ is that the best whiskey I've ever had. I always drink mine neat.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Ahhh...my favorite malt whisky. I have a bottle of Laphroig 15 on our bar at present.

As any Laphroig drinker will tell you, it's not for the faint-of-heart. It's very peaty and robust (some have described it as "medicinal"). As such, I've always either added a dash or two of filtered water to mine, or a single ice cube (which I normally remove after a couple minutes). It does help "open up" the whisky.


----------



## chava (Mar 17, 2009)

laphroaigman said:


> I find that adding ice to your malt whisky will make it harder to appreciate all the nuances of the drink, as the chilling effect of the ice will take some of the "edge" of the taste. On the other hand, if I understand correctly you're supposed to add a few drops of water as it will release more tastes and aromas.


I agree. Since you are a Laphroiag man... and we are a rare breed, let me caution you not to spoil the experience by polluting the elixer with ice. Small amounts of room temperature "filtered" water will open up the scotch and enhance your experience. I suggest you pour your scotch, then add small amounts of water at a time (teaspoon portions) until you get it the way you like it. You'll know it when you're there. By the way, if you like Laphroiag, try Lagavulin. I do not drink Highland brands. I only like the Islay brands. Any others you'd suggest?


----------



## chava (Mar 17, 2009)

TMMKC said:


> Ahhh...my favorite malt whisky. I have a bottle of Laphroig 15 on our bar at present.
> 
> As any Laphroig drinker will tell you, it's not for the faint-of-heart. It's very peaty and robust (some have described it as "medicinal"). As such, I've always either added a dash or two of filtered water to mine, or a single ice cube (which I normally remove after a couple minutes). It does help "open up" the whisky.


TMMKC, I meant no offense to a Laphroiag brethren, with my remark about not using ice. Who am I to tell another how to best enjoy this earthy ambrosia. By the way, I prefer the 10. Isn't that my luck? It saves me a couple bucks. My wife can't stand the smell!


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

chava said:


> TMMKC, I meant no offense to a Laphroiag brethren, with my remark about not using ice.


Since I first mentioned ice, let me say that I didn't mean to imply that I pour my Knob Creek single barrel Bourbon into a glass of ice. I agree with TMMKC in that I add a small ice cube and then remove it shortly after a small amount has melted. Just enough to cut the Bourbon (or Scotch) slightly. This doesn't turn it into an Icee. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## iclypso (Jan 10, 2009)

Cruiser said:


> Since I first mentioned ice, let me say that I didn't mean to imply that I pour my Knob Creek single barrel Bourbon into a glass of ice. I agree with TMMKC in that I add a small ice cube and then remove it shortly after a small amount has melted. Just enough to cut the Bourbon (or Scotch) slightly. This doesn't turn it into an Icee. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Cruiser


Cruiser,
I've found that ice acquires an odor or flavor from being in the freezer. IMO, cool or cold tap water is preferable to homemade cubes. This can address the temperature concern, as well.

Dan


----------



## Portly_polar_bear (Oct 15, 2008)

I agree that the chilling from ice is detrimental as it hides some flavour (same reason many cheap lagers are only drunk ice-cold). I _think_ it's more of an American thing, at least originally -- I've been told by a distiller that chill-filtering was introduced for the American market where ice was routinely added, causing the whisky to go cloudy.

That said, a tiny drop of water can bring out some more flavour. Personally, with the Laphroig cask-strength I prefer it neat and relish the additional power. With Ardbeg however I quite like a few drops of water -- it really is like 'opening' it up.

For those of you who say you enjoy those western isles peaty malts like Laphroig, Lagavulin and Talisker I'd recommend Ardbeg if you haven't tried it already. I've never drunk a smokier whisky!


----------



## The Swedish Chef (Feb 16, 2009)

Ardbeg is the Islay whisky that I keep coming back to the most. I find it a more enjoyable drink than the stronger Laphroig and Lagavulins, less salty and more subtle. I've a couple of late '70's bottles that are really just perfect. Expensive but luxurious.

Bowmore is another Islay distillery that I like and often has a wide range which is excellently priced in duty free. Best for value for money. 

I'd also look at Caol ila for a slightly less well know distillery from the island.


----------



## Piscator (Dec 4, 2008)

^ I second the Bowmore recommendation...I just tried it on a whim, and it is very nice. I think if one wants an introduction to Islay malts, Bowmore could be a good way to go. While the others mentioned (Laphroaig, Ardbeg, ...) are excellent, they can be a bit offensive to the beginner.

Do you find that a drop or two of water helps the Bowmore any? I try it regularly both ways, but I can't perceive much difference (probably my problem, not anything with the whisky).

Tom


----------



## The Swedish Chef (Feb 16, 2009)

Piscator said:


> Do you find that a drop or two of water helps the Bowmore any? I try it regularly both ways, but I can't perceive much difference (probably my problem, not anything with the whisky).
> 
> Tom


Yes I do find that a drop or two does help, although more so on the 17 year old than the 15, oddly enough.


----------



## Portly_polar_bear (Oct 15, 2008)

Good recommendations. I was at a local wine merchant recently and they informed me that my college's own-label whisky is Caol Ila. I thought it tasted nice!


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I read an article that said that Morton's Steakhouse is now charging extra to put ice in drinks. Maybe plain water is better. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## Piscator (Dec 4, 2008)

Portly_polar_bear said:


> Good recommendations. I was at a local wine merchant recently and they informed me that my college's own-label whisky is Caol Ila. I thought it tasted nice!


Wow...I wish my university had a private-label whisky 

Tom


----------



## spudnik99 (Apr 27, 2007)

+1 on no ice, no water.


----------



## nealmc (Apr 23, 2009)

It definitely depends on the Scotch, but for the stronger or more peaty/smoky of the Islays, I do prefer 2 or 3 drops of water per dram. However, a whole ice cube seems to me to be a bit much - unless you're talking about a much larger glass of scotch. That much water and all you really taste is the smoke and peat and not so much of the burning good stuff. That said, I've got friends who cut their Jack Daniels half and half with water. To each their own, I suppose.


----------



## Piscator (Dec 4, 2008)

As a related question...for those of you who prefer a bit of water, how do you actually add the water? Do you put some in a spoon and "flick" it on top of the whisky, or do you just "pour" a small bit in and swirl?

I've always wondered about these techniques. Considering the sheer amount of different techniques I use for brewing different coffees, surely there's something geeky that I could use with my single malts!

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## chava (Mar 17, 2009)

Portly_polar_bear said:


> I agree that the chilling from ice is detrimental as it hides some flavour (same reason many cheap lagers are only drunk ice-cold). I _think_ it's more of an American thing, at least originally -- I've been told by a distiller that chill-filtering was introduced for the American market where ice was routinely added, causing the whisky to go cloudy.
> 
> That said, a tiny drop of water can bring out some more flavour. Personally, with the Laphroig cask-strength I prefer it neat and relish the additional power. With Ardbeg however I quite like a few drops of water -- it really is like 'opening' it up.
> 
> For those of you who say you enjoy those western isles peaty malts like Laphroig, Lagavulin and Talisker I'd recommend Ardbeg if you haven't tried it already. I've never drunk a smokier whisky!


Polar, thanks for the tip on Ardbeg. Smoke, brine and peat are what I am after. I leave the sweet stuff for others. Does Ardbeg come in different options? If so, what are your thoughts?


----------



## chava (Mar 17, 2009)

nealmc said:


> It definitely depends on the Scotch, but for the stronger or more peaty/smoky of the Islays, I do prefer 2 or 3 drops of water per dram. However, a whole ice cube seems to me to be a bit much - unless you're talking about a much larger glass of scotch. That much water and all you really taste is the smoke and peat and not so much of the burning good stuff. That said, I've got friends who cut their Jack Daniels half and half with water. To each their own, I suppose.


Jack Daniels is my exception to the "no ice" rule. But Jack is an American Tenessee Whiskey... I don't know if that makes a difference. But sitting outside on a warm summer evening with friends and a glass of Jack and ice is very nice. Cruiser, I'll join your ice club on this one.


----------



## chava (Mar 17, 2009)

Piscator said:


> As a related question...for those of you who prefer a bit of water, how do you actually add the water? Do you put some in a spoon and "flick" it on top of the whisky, or do you just "pour" a small bit in and swirl?
> 
> I've always wondered about these techniques. Considering the sheer amount of different techniques I use for brewing different coffees, surely there's something geeky that I could use with my single malts!
> 
> ...


I use a spoon just because it allows me to add small amounts to the scotch. Just pour, stir and taste. Simple. I have heard of some issues of "bruising" the bourbon when making a Manhattan in a shaker. That really does not come into play with what I am describing.


----------



## chava (Mar 17, 2009)

*bowmore*



The Swedish Chef said:


> Ardbeg is the Islay whisky that I keep coming back to the most. I find it a more enjoyable drink than the stronger Laphroig and Lagavulins, less salty and more subtle. I've a couple of late '70's bottles that are really just perfect. Expensive but luxurious.
> 
> Bowmore is another Islay distillery that I like and often has a wide range which is excellently priced in duty free. Best for value for money.
> 
> I'd also look at Caol ila for a slightly less well know distillery from the island.


I agree with the favorable Bowmore comments. But I would pass over their lowest grade bottle. If you like smoke, try their Bowmore Dark. If anyone ever visits San Diego, Donovan's Steak House has one of the better single malt selections in town. Not many bar/restaurants here carry much more than the typical, very popular highland brands.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

chava said:


> But Jack is an American Tenessee Whiskey


I'm impressed. Most folks refer to Jack as Bourbon, which it is not. As you correctly said, it is Tennessee Whiskey. :icon_smile:

Cruiser


----------



## Portly_polar_bear (Oct 15, 2008)

chava said:


> Does Ardbeg come in different options?


I'm afraid I'm not hugely into trying the different ages of a brand of whisky as yet so I'll have to await your verdict when you've waded through them all!


----------



## rmcnabb (Feb 25, 2009)

Try it both ways - see which you prefer. Seriously. I used to adhere to the "neat or nothing" mantra, but room temperature whisky is not as delicious to me as whisky with about a teaspoon of water in it. In the summertime, an ice cube adds a lot to the enjoyment. And I drink good stuff too - my favorite is Lagavulin, hands down, with Auchentoshan and Laphroiag very close seconds. 

I'm sure the flavor of milk is immeasurably enhanced by drinking it at room temperature, too. :icon_pale:


----------



## chava (Mar 17, 2009)

my favorite is Lagavulin, hands down, with Auchentoshan and Laphroiag very close seconds. 

Auchentoshan... now that is an unfamiliar name. Is this an islay scotch and is it easily attainable? Would BevMo carry it?


----------



## chava (Mar 17, 2009)

*hard booze*



Cruiser said:


> I'm impressed. Most folks refer to Jack as Bourbon, which it is not. As you correctly said, it is Tennessee Whiskey. :icon_smile:
> 
> Cruiser


... this is important stuff. No room for ambiguities. Are you a fan of the Jack?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Cruiser said:


> I'm impressed. Most folks refer to Jack as Bourbon, which it is not. As you correctly said, it is Tennessee Whiskey. :icon_smile:
> 
> Cruiser


That it's often in the "Bourbon" section is part of the problem.

Jack isn't bad, but I'm partial to Jim Beam (an actual Bourbon).


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Jovan said:


> That it's often in the "Bourbon" section is part of the problem.


This is most likely due to that fact that there are only two Tennessee Whiskeys on the market at present; hardly enough to warrant it's own section in the store.

Bourbon and Tennessee Whiskey are very similar in that both are made from sour mash. Federal law requires that Bourbon contain at least 51 percent corn mash whereas the law only requires that Tennessee Whiskey be made from 51 percent grain, although corn dominates even in Tennessee Whiskey.

The primary difference between the two is that immediately upon distilling Tennessee Whiskey is slowly filtered through several feet of sugar maple charcoal before it is put in the barrel. Most Bourbon also undergoes some type of filtration, but not at the same point in the process and not as slowly as Tennessee Whiskey.

FWIW, Tennessee Whiskey does not have to be made in Tennessee. It just has to be made in accordance with the procedures spelled out in Federal law in order to put "Tennessee Whiskey" on the label; just as Bourbon does not have to be made in Kentucky but it does have to be made in accordance with the law before putting "Bourbon" on the label.

Cruiser


----------



## GreenPlastic (Jan 27, 2009)

You're not supposed to dilute Scotch, nor are you meant to be drinking it chilled. Ergo, the ice cube is not the preferred way to go. And drinking it totally "on the rocks" is sacrilege.

I was always taught to drink my Scotch with a drop or two of water to "open it up." Usually works, too. Not too much water, mind you. Maybe a tiny trickle at most, but ideally just one or two drops. 

If I'm out at a bar or restaurant, I'll usually order my whisky neat with a glass of water on the side. Most waiters or bartenders who understand good whisky will not raise an eyebrow at this request. As a bonus, you can down the glass of water after you're done with the whisky to help rehydrate yourself, especially if you're planning on making it a long night of drinking.


----------



## Sousaphil (Mar 8, 2009)

I switch between neat and a small splash of water, often it's dependent on the particular bottle I'm consuming. For example, I've found my Johnny Walker Green Label opens up with a little water (less than 1/8 oz per 1.5). On the other hand, my Buffalo Trace bourbon is better neat. I'm certainly not sufficiently palate-trained to know why or how.

As for ordering in restaurants/bars, I always finding myself ordering neat. I've found too many bartenders assume that "on the rocks" is how all good whisky is served, and I've sent those drinks back, to the chagrin of the barkeep.


----------



## Carioca Canuck (Apr 28, 2009)

On the rocks with water on the side......that way I can flavor it to my mood.


----------



## rmcnabb (Feb 25, 2009)

chava said:


> Jack Daniels is my exception to the "no ice" rule. But Jack is an American Tenessee Whiskey... I don't know if that makes a difference. But sitting outside on a warm summer evening with friends and a glass of Jack and ice is very nice. Cruiser, I'll join your ice club on this one.


It makes a great deal of difference. If you like Jack Daniel's, you should try George Dickel. Now there's whiskey. Tennessee sour mash whiskey is very special and I will ask you all to remove your hats when you speak its name. 

Tennessee whiskey should be drunk neat, on a front porch, south of Bowling Green, KY. Or, alternately, with RC Cola, over ice, in the back seat of a Jeep CJ5, coming home from a Charlie Daniels concert, about 2 am.

Those two ways, and no others.

Sorry...got patriotic there for a moment.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

rmcnabb said:


> If you like Jack Daniel's, you should try George Dickel. Now there's whiskey.


Actually when you speak of George Dickel it should be "Now there's whisky." Dickel omits the "e" in whiskey. Speaking as someone who was born and raised in the Great State of Tennessee, that ain't right. There should be an "e" in whiskey. It's why I drink Jack. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## BPH (Mar 19, 2007)

Whisky - no ice - a drop of spring water if you absolutely must.

Now whiskey may be a different matter - I usually take mine with ice and coke.


----------



## Lebewohl (May 21, 2009)

Laphroiag 10 and Laguvulin 16 doesn't need water or ice IMO. Now for cask strength, it needs a splash of water - only if it's filtered or spring water. If not, ask for a cube or two of ice. Ice machines at restaurants and bars filter the water before freezing them. 

Two of my favorite whiskeys are cask strength - Booker's and Aberlour A'bunadh.


----------



## Pitt 84 (Feb 22, 2009)

*The burnt dirt taste*

Gentlemen;

I, too, have a bottle of the OPs whisky...the reason for the water is to cut the peaty taste, its terribly strong almost over powering.

As my older son sez, you can smell the burnt dirt when you open the bottle...I think the distiller calls for 1 part water to 2 parts whisky.

This mix is very nice, I enjoy it, even though it goes against all my ideas about drinking whisky but its the small differences that gender excitment...

Be seeing you!

Pitt 84


----------



## jazzy1 (May 2, 2006)

Cruiser said:


> Actually when you speak of George Dickel it should be "Now there's whisky." Dickel omits the "e" in whiskey. Speaking as someone who was born and raised in the Great State of Tennessee, that ain't right. There should be an "e" in whiskey. It's why I drink Jack. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Cruiser


Cruiser... When it comes to Jack Daniels, do you stick strictly to Old No. 7 Black label?


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

Scotch should be watered if it is bottled at cask strength. I recommend nosing at sipping, and the watering, and the nosing and sipping. Compare the results and note the difference. 
Many strong bourbons benefit from this as well. 
And tap water is fine, so long as your water don't taste funky. 
And no ice, unless it's some real cheap stuff. Ice will only numb you palate, and this will counteract the "opening" of the nose.


----------

